
FIQL: The Feed Item Query Language (2007) - based2
https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-nottingham-atompub-fiql-00
======
duncan_bayne
... I think this trumps Ejacs for the title of "worst project name ever".

~~~
35bge57dtjku
This just sounds like fickle, no?

~~~
chriswarbo
> 1\. Introduction

> The Feed Item Query Language (FIQL, pronounced "fickle") is a simple but
> flexible, URI-friendly syntax for expressing filters across the entries in a
> syndicated feed.

~~~
paxcoder
Their question had an emphasis on "just", not on "sounds".

